
Deep Learning Book (2016) - nzhiltsov
https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Learning-Adaptive-Computation-Machine/dp/0262035618?&_encoding=UTF8&tag=nikzhisblo-20&linkCode=ur2&linkId=c636a14b738d3569bef47df9711dcfc4&camp=1789&creative=9325
======
travisglines
Note that the text of the book is available free here:

[http://www.deeplearningbook.org/](http://www.deeplearningbook.org/)

------
gregatragenet3
Sadly no Kindle / digital format available. I did find that the online version
run through pdfcreator (printer driver) and then through k2pdfopt produced
something surprisingly readable on smartphones.

